# Crazy, and Big bear



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We've been messing around with a big bear last few days. 

It's done some CRAZY stuff!

Here's it's track from Saturday. 
30-06 shell in it for size reference. 

We tracked it a couple miles til we ran out of daylight.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you in Alaska?

That is a Yuge bear track.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Do some bears just have big feet, or could there a mutant running around Utah?


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

What unit is this bear in Goofy?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, Utah. 
It's a black bear.

Returned Sunday to the spot where a dog last had it to find this rights on top our day old tracks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Trail camera time.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Picture


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The photo in post #5 is were it killed a deer.
Through it around like a rag doll.
Bloodied up a huge snow bank.

It left the deer fully intact as shown in post #7.
That was Sunday evening just before dark.

(ElkhunterUt) Wasatch unit.
My oldest boy has a kill permit.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> It's done some CRAZY stuff!
> .


I'd say!! Looks like all he forgot was his rope when he went to hog tie that deer and drag it back his den.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I went back up yesterday, 
About 20hrs after finding the deer. 

Here's a picture of what I found, 
He ate about 3/4 of it in one night! 

And it wasn't a big deer,
Just a yearling, but dang, it ate a lot!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

GPS coordinates please  if you don't happen to catch up to this big guy by June 3rd of course. I have the summer wasatch bear bait hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! That guy looks to have a +5" pad width... You might be playing with +6.5' bear!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool! Keep us posted Goofy. Love me some b'ar huntin'.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet mother! That's huge!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag him goofy! I know you can. Been hiking my butt off n glassing what I thought was prime bear habitat this week. nothing. 
Hope you get him


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a good Bear! I wouldn't have thought a Bear would be going after Meat this early. I can see them going for the Pot Gut, Gopher, etc. but not a large animal. Opportunist's critters I know that. Get that big boy and tan his hide.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck goofy! That looks to be a very solid bear!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome. Cant wait to see how this plays out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

